#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Music & Entertainment >  >  Who is your favourite smartest character in Game of Thrones series?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

Did you watch the Game of Thrones series? If yes according to you, who is the smartest character in Game of Thrones and Why?

----------

